#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Students from UAE attracted to India for affordable education

## Engineering_Updates

Over 1,000 students from Saudi Arabia are currently pursuing higher studies in Indian cities like New Delhi, Mumbai, Bangalore, Chennai and Coimbatore as per a recent report. The country is gaining immense popularity among Saudi students who want to pursue courses in management, information technology, engineering and biotechnology. Saudi students also study in India to enhance English Language skills.  Despite the fierce domestic competition for seats in Indian colleges and universities, the government scholarship program is accelerating the trend of Saudi students applying for Indian universities. Saudi students who have high regard for Indian education system are attracted to the universities and colleges because of its high quality, lower costs and better preparation for jobs after graduation. The low cost of education is the major attraction among foreign students. Source: Universities news





  Similar Threads: Institutions in India now should upgrade their Standards of Education Engineering students from India attend World Engineering Education Forum in Argentina

----------


## kamaxirav

Nice post  is shared here. This is one of the fact that student from other countries come India for affordable study and many of good and famous organization reserve NRI seats for the students of foreign. India is hub of education and provides good environment for study.

----------


## HarshiniJaiteley

Interesting piece of information. Useful for my current research on the topic.

----------


## dimpysingh

india would soon be on the top of the world to make a global university and hub for study

----------

